# Mp3 Chopping Software



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im trying to chop a bit of a mp3 music track to use as a ring tone, anyone got any or know of any software to do this please ?

Ta...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I believe i've used MP Trim in the past and it worked fine.

You can specify the amount that you want to take off the start and the end and it output's the final file for you.

Free to download from here


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Audacity,

I use it all the time

sam


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Im trying to chop a bit of a mp3 music track to use as a ring tone, anyone got any or know of any software to do this please ?
> 
> Ta...


Are you going for Duelling Banjoes too?? 

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=22539


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers guys.....


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I know I'm a little late replying but I use a piece of software called "total recorder" (top google answer) from High Criteria. It enables you to play, edit, chop almost any type of audio. Its not free, but its well worth the money.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> I believe i've used MP Trim in the past and it worked fine.
> 
> You can specify the amount that you want to take off the start and the end and it output's the final file for you.
> 
> Free to download from here


Just what I was looking for, thanks Rob and everyone .....


----------

